# Belgian Black Ale - The Forever Ferment



## Boatboy24 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, it at least feels that way. Three weeks ago, I started this kit (Bruxelles Black from Brooklyn Brew Shop). It started quick and then died down quickly after about 4 days. After another week or so, it started picking back up again. I'm now at three weeks, and am still getting bubbles in the airlock about every 20 seconds. I haven't taken an SG reading, but will tonight when I get home. These kits turn out some pretty nice beers, but they drive me crazy in that there is no mention of SG - ever. They simply say ferment for two weeks, bottle, wait two weeks and enjoy. So I'm not really sure what SG I should be targeting prior to bottling. 

Any thoughts? Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 25, 2013)

Update: SG is at 1.014 and I accidentally took the measurement before I sanitized the hydrometer.  I think I might just bottle.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 28, 2013)

Jim, what kind of yeast did they include? I've only used Danstar, but so far so good.
I have another Honey Red Ale just about done fermenting, and all of the ingredients to make the White House Honey Ale are on their way, going to try one from recipe instead of Kit.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 28, 2013)

It was just labelled "Belgian Ale" if I remember correctly. 

I decided to simply rack on Saturday, as it was still bubbling away, but had a lot of sediment. SG was down to 1.010. Seems kinda low to me, especially since I'm still getting lots of bubbles and the airlock is going off about every 10 seconds.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree, you don't really want it fermenting down to 1.000 or below, I just looked up the instructions, damn bud, no mention of SG at all?
The brewers best Red Ale starts at 1.052 and the ending should be in the 1.011 -1.015 area.
I would think maybe a bit more for a dark beer, but not much more than what you have.
I do like the idea that they are using honey in place of the priming sugar.
I am going to reduce the amount of priming sugar on my Honey Red Ale this time, these last 4 bottles are fairly carbonated, but I cannot say that I wasn't warned...lol!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I agree, you don't really want it fermenting down to 1.000 or below, I just looked up the instructions, damn bud, no mention of SG at all?



Yep, it's a bit maddening. And I've gotten no response when submitting queries via their website. Since these are all grain, it would be nice to know if your SG is at least starting in the right place. I realize they are trying to make it a simple process, but with all grain, I think you need at least a measurement or two.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 28, 2013)

Do they have a phone number that you can call?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 13, 2013)

I bottled this a week ago and tested a bottle last night. I think I've figured out my problem. Interestingly, this Belgian Black has many similarities to the gingerbread ale I made back in Oct. No, they shouldn't be similar at all. I think when I start the boil, I'm not reaching the "hot break" and am therefore not converting sugars? That's resulting in my very low starting gravity. Subsequently, the beer is fermenting almost dry before I bottle. I have a "RyePA" kit that I think I'll do next. If that works, I'll do the Bourbon Dubbel after that. If not, I think I'll try an extract kit or two.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 13, 2013)

Try a brewers best kit, I made two of them that came out perfect, even with my tweaks! I have since gone on to recipes. I'm still using extracts and grains, but I plan on going full grain after the next batch or two.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm a "one gallon at a time" guy for beer. I think I'll try some Caribou Slobber soon though.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 13, 2013)

> I'm a "one gallon at a time" guy for beer.


What do you for the other 6 days of the week...LMAO!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 13, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> What do you for the other 6 days of the week...LMAO!!!!



Wine, of course!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 14, 2013)

lmao!!!!!!


----------

